# Any difference?



## richyc (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi im looking to buy a hymer B584 but have noticed the E510 is similar but nicer looking.What is the difference between them besides the obvious cosmetics?


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

There's not much in it. The E510 is slightly shorter, the cabinet behind the sofa is not quite as big and the washroom is slightly smaller with a different shower set-up and a swivel loo instead of a bench cassette.

Regards


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

hi

take a look at www.mobile.de

there is an option for English.

On the 1st one there is a picture of the integral bike rack in its open position. 
2nd in closed position.

there are some members on here with e510's they should be able to advise you further

ian


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

icer said:


> hi
> 
> there are some members on here with e510's they should be able to advise you further
> 
> ian


From Memory Vicdicdoc (but may be away at the moment) and Frantone - may be worth a Pm if they don't see this.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi,

i think, but may be wrong :wink: that the e series was a slightly higher spec than b class, as in closer to s class but still on the fiat chassis. 

cheers
simon


----------

